# Modifier to use for NCV codes 95909 and 95886



## chrislcz (Aug 15, 2016)

We have just started conducting NCVs in our office and I have a whole stack of rejections from Blue Care Network. We are billing for a 95909 and 95886 and the rejection code states "the procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used or a required modifier is missing". I cannot find any information regarding a modifier that should be used with those codes. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 11, 2016)

95886 is an add-on code so it _shouldn't _need a modifier, but several places online say some carriers want you to use a 59.

I do have a couple of questions. Are both codes being denied? Are you billing with multiple units on anything, or just 95909, 95886? Can you give an example of a reason for the services are being performed (eg, carpel tunnel, myopathy, pain, etc)? Are you billing with a "problem" DX?

There are a number of guidelines about these codes, aside from all sorts of LCDs, which is why I'm asking for more info.

95909 Nerve conduction studies; 5-6 studies
95886 Needle electromyography, each extremity, with related paraspinal areas, when performed, done with nerve conduction, amplitude and latency/velocity study; complete, five or more muscles studied, innervated by three or more nerves or four or more spinal levels (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)

For 95909, it's 5-6 _nerve _studies; the guidelines state "_Count each type of nerve conduction study only once when multiple sites on the same nerve are stimulated or recorded_."

For 95886, it's 5 or more _muscles_... additionally, you have to indicate the number of extremities involved (up to 4 obviously).


----------

